# native english speaker woman wanted



## Abdurahman36 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am looking for a native english speaker woman to give my sun -6years old- a private lessons in English each week I prefere if she lives near nasr city in cairo.


----------



## farmgrange (Feb 15, 2010)

Good Morning

I see there was no response to your request for an Native, English speaker to help your 6 year old son.

I am new to Cario, live in Nasr City, from England, (women of mature years) and think this maybe a good opportunity for both of us, if you have not found anyone as yet.


----------



## Abdurahman36 (Jan 10, 2010)

farmgrange said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I see there was no response to your request for an Native, English speaker to help your 6 year old son.
> 
> I am new to Cario, live in Nasr City, from England, (women of mature years) and think this maybe a good opportunity for both of us, if you have not found anyone as yet.


hello,do you have an experience in teaching kids?you can call me on or give me your phone I can call you.


----------



## alyaa halim (Apr 26, 2012)

*need english native speaker*

Hi,
I need english native speaker woman to give me private lessons 2 hours per week. I prefer she lives in 10th of Ramadan City, Shrouk City. Rehab City or even Nasr city.I'm 27 yrs woman and I want to improve my English in order to I can regiester at CELTA program in British Council.


----------

